# شركات تعطى دورات فى صيانه الاجهزه الطبيه المهمه



## menamarzoook (3 سبتمبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم انا اسمى مينا انا فنى اجهزه طبيه
فيه شركه جميله وكويسه فى مجال الدورات الاجهزه الطبيه اللى انا بفكر انى اخد كورس مكيروكنترول فيها الاول وبعد كدا ممكن نشوف اى حاجه تانى مثلا تخصص معين
انا شايف ان ممكن كل مهندس بيحب مجال معين يتخصص فيه وحيبه ويكون ملم بكل حاجه فيه
احسن من انك تكون سطحى فى كل التخصصات ومعلومات عميقه فى تخصصك افضل وده ما يمنعش انك لازم تكون على علم طبعا بباقى المجالات والاجهزه الطبيه التانيه

هذا هو الرابط

http://jelecom.org/courses


----------



## kamalahmed (11 سبتمبر 2011)

توجد شركة ميديكال انجنيرنج تعطي دورات في صيانة الاجهزة الطبية ويوجد الان تسجيل لدور ة جهاز الغسيل الكلوي ولمعرف بيانات الشركة الدخول علي اليلوبيجز وكتابة medical engineering Co


----------



## mohammed.madani (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للافادة


----------



## يوسف حاتم (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مينا الطيبة


----------



## يوسف حاتم (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن اعرف كلفة الكورس بل دولار رجاءا


----------



## emadeddin6969 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا مينا .... 

بس لو أنو حضرتك موضح بعض الأشياء عن الكورس مثل الكلفة , هل هناك شهادة خبرة معتمدة , الدراسة عن بعد ؟


----------



## dr.hend (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*biomedical courses*

biomedical courses in Egypt....with accredited certificate from fontys univeristy(Netherland) which gives 15 points ,for more info contact [email protected]


----------

